# JAVA Zertifikate



## Biemann (10. Dez 2010)

Guten Tag!

1. Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Unterforum gelandet 

Also... Ich brauche bitte Hilfe bei der Wahl des passenden JAVA Zertifikats.
Ich habe gerade bei der SGD einen Kurs als C Sharp Programmierer erfolgreich abgeschlossen, aber moechte gerne auf JAVA umsteigen. Aus anderen Foren konnte ich herausfinden, dass es Sinn macht sich direkt von SUN zertifizieren zu lassen. Dort gibt es einige Zertifikate im Angebot.

Link> 

Oracle University Select country

Nun meine eigtl. Frage.

Kann mir jmd evtl einen Tip geben, wo ich wie anfangen sollte? Sind evtl andere Zertifikate noch interessanter fuer mich? Ich moechte es unbedingt als Fernkurs machen, da ich leider nicht sehr mobil bin, und auch nicht so viel Geld fuer teure Kurse habe..


Vielen Dank!!

B.Biemann


----------



## FerFemNemBem (10. Dez 2010)

Halloechen,

frueher fing man mit dem "Programmer" an und konnte anschliessend verschiedene Pfade waehlen. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, muss man heute mit dem "Associate" beginnen. Siehe hier.

Schulungen musst Du nicht zwingend besuchen (im Gegensatz zu den DB-Pruefungen con Oracle). Du kannst Dich selbst belesen und online Testpruefungen ablegen. Wenn Du denkst, dass Du fit bist, meldest Du Dich einfach zur Pruefung an.

Gruss, FFNB.


----------



## Biemann (10. Dez 2010)

Vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Antwort!

Also mit diesem anfangen> Oracle University Select country?

Hatte mir das auch schon rausgesucht, wollte aber lieber vorher nochmal nachfragen 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## FerFemNemBem (10. Dez 2010)

Halloechen,

ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Wenn man auf die Zertifizierungen klickt, sieht man, welche Zertifizierung Voraussetzung ist. Weder beim "Programmer" noch beim "Associate" gibt es eine Vorbedingung. Es sollte demnach auch moeglich sein, gleich mit dem "Programmer" anzufangen.

Gruss, FFNB.


----------



## Biemann (10. Dez 2010)

Hmm

also das hier> Oracle University Select country 

oder Standard Edition 5?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Dez 2010)

Kannst mit dem Programmer anfangen?

Die Frage ist: Warum willst du ein Zertifikat haben?

Im Internet steht auch das es Sinn macht Assembler zu programmieren und einen Porsche zu kaufen.

Also warum brauchst DU das Zertifikat? Hilft es dir weiter? Für was sollte es dir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Biemann (10. Dez 2010)

Hehe ja haste ja recht.. Ich moechte als Programmierer arbeiten.. Ich denke mit dem C Sharp Kurs habe ich den ersten Baustein gesetzt und meine ersten Erfahrung im OOP gesammelt. Auf lange Sicht wuerde ich aber lieber als JAVA Programmierer arbeiten wollen. Ich weiss, dass es mit 1 Zertifikat nicht getan ist. Aber anfangen muss ich langsam mal, wenn mich irgendwann mal wer einstellen soll...


----------



## mariusbopp (10. Dez 2010)

mal an ne ausbildung in die richtung gedacht?? oder schon zu alt für ne ausbildung??

aber zertifikate sind doch nie verkert finde ich... man hat was um jemandem vorzulegen sllte halt nicht unbedingt welche sein die du als masnahme vom arbeitsamt bekommst^^


----------



## Biemann (10. Dez 2010)

naja, ich habs letztes und vorletztes Jahr versucht mit Ausbildung... 2008 *24Jahre* , leider zu wenig Vorwissen, da heutzutage ja schon in den Schulen Programmieren erlernt wird... 2009 war ich dann mit 25 schon zu alt.. o.0 .. Also nun auf dem Weg, meine fehlende fachliche Ausbildung durch Zertifikate zu ersetzen..  Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich garkeine Ausbildung hatte und nix gelernt hab. Eine kaufmaennische Ausbilung hab ich schon. Aber der Beruf reizt mich leider garnicht..


----------



## mariusbopp (10. Dez 2010)

hmh okay ich verstehe aber bei mir in der schule sitzen welche( ich mach eine ausbildung zum anwendungsentwickler ) die wesentlich älter sind der älteste ist 34 also las dich nicht entmutigen vill findest du ja doch etwas!:toll:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Dez 2010)

Als ich Ausbildung gemacht hab hatten wir auch andere Azubis dabei welche 25 und teilweise schon 26, 27 Jahre alt waren - das ist doch kein Problem.

Die Ausbildung durch Zertifikate wett zu machen dürfte schwer werden. Wenn dann kriegst du die Ausbildung nur durch entsprechende Berufserfahrung, *belegt* durch z.B. Zertifikate, aufgeholt.

Würde dir am ehesten eine verkürzte Ausbildung empfehlen. Welches Fachwissen wird denn in der Berufsschule vorausgesetzt? Als ich auf der BS war hab ich das große Kot*en bekommen was die für einen Mist gemacht haben. Jeder drittklassige Baumschüler hätte die Schule geschafft. Programmieren konnte ich der BS keiner, vor allem aber nicht die Lehrer. Lediglich ein paar vereinzelte Leute konnten C++ oder Java - somit musste ich mich 2 1/2 Jahre lang mit Java für Anfänger durchquälen - und hab im Beruf an einer Anwendung für 120000 Clients mit 40 Mio. Lines of Code entwickelt - das waren Schwankungen


----------

